# October SD HERF



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

Thinking that the next SD Herf will be at my place four weeks from this Saturday, so October 8th. I'm thinking afternoon 'till whenever, and Saturday rather than Sunday to let people sleep in the next day. PM me for directions. Y'all come over now y'hear.
We're in the planning stages for invading the patio on the 1st, so look out!

Rick :al


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

ill be there :w


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Me too


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

sorry fellas cant make this one... got a prior engagement :c smoke a couple for me...


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

galaga said:


> Thinking that the next SD Herf will be at my place four weeks from this Saturday, so October 8th.
> Rick :al


Land Of Lincoln Herf, Springfield, IL, that weekend! :u :w

Maybe re-schedule for a coupla' weeks later?!


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

MoTheMan said:


> Land Of Lincoln Herf, Springfield, IL, that weekend! :u :w
> 
> Maybe re-schedule for a coupla' weeks later?!


sounds like a plan... :2


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

MoTheMan said:


> Land Of Lincoln Herf, Springfield, IL, that weekend! :u :w
> 
> Maybe re-schedule for a coupla' weeks later?!


I'll take it up with the Thursday night gang then. Would like to see you two!


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

I'll be there whenever ya decide ta have it mate


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

After talking to the Thursday night crowd tonight, MNF, how dows the 29th sound to every one?


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

I told you once.


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

pnoon said:


> I told you once.


Like I remember what you said, anyway, you thought that Sat. was the 31st! :bx


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

galaga said:


> Like I remember what you said, anyway, you thought that Sat. was the 31st! :bx


Look. I came here for an argument.


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

galaga said:


> After talking to the Thursday night crowd tonight, MNF, how dows the 29th sound to every one?


Bump.


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

what ya cookin???.......chitlins????


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

SDmate said:


> what ya cookin???.......chitlins????


what are chitlins?


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

gabebdog1 said:


> what are chitlins?


Pork intestines, and I wouldn't cook any of that chit within a mile of my house.

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=13445&highlight=chitlins


----------



## GOAT LOCKER (Aug 7, 2004)

galaga said:


> We're in the planning stages for invading the patio on the 1st, so look out!
> 
> Rick :al


Oct 29th? Sounds good!

Hey, y'all still planning on hitting the patio tonite?


----------



## WillyGT (Sep 13, 2004)

If you guys join in the 29 or the weekend before (22nd), maybe i will be able to make it . Its been a while since ive beenin a herf.


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

WillyGT said:


> If you guys join in the 29 or the weekend before (22nd), maybe i will be able to make it . Its been a while since ive beenin a herf.


The 29th is looking like a go --- PM for directions


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

galaga said:


> The 29th is looking like a go --- PM for directions


PM sent.


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

pnoon said:


> PM sent.


Did you lay too much cable last night.... :r 
CRS or CRAFT


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

The 29th is good for me but I may not get there till later in the afternoon.

Please PM me the addy.


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

PM sent


----------



## ComicBookFreak (Sep 7, 2005)

gabebdog1 said:


> what are chitlins?


Cooked pig intestines
and they smell wonderful while cooking u

CBF :w


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

I'll bring the vegemite


----------



## GOAT LOCKER (Aug 7, 2004)

ComicBookFreak said:


> Cooked pig intestines
> and they smell wonderful while cooking u
> 
> CBF :w


Try throwing some in the microwave at work, just before you leave! u


----------



## WillyGT (Sep 13, 2004)

Well I have some bad news, I talked to my mother when I got back from school and the 29 we are having a family reunion (the whole family from my mother's side), and since we havent had this reunion for like 7 years ago she wants us to be here. So if by any chance the herf could be the 22 I will be there, If not its ok, I will definetly be there for the next one. anyway, I will keep the directions for the next occasion .


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

WillyGT said:


> Well I have some bad news, I talked to my mother when I got back from school and the 29 we are having a family reunion (the whole family from my mother's side), and since we havent had this reunion for like 7 years ago she wants us to be here. So if by any chance the herf could be the 22 I will be there, If not its ok, I will definetly be there for the next one. anyway, I will keep the directions for the next occasion .


Carlos,

We'll miss you and definitely tip our glasses to you in your absence but we understand. Very little in life is more important than family.


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

WillyGT said:


> Well I have some bad news, I talked to my mother when I got back from school and the 29 we are having a family reunion (the whole family from my mother's side), and since we havent had this reunion for like 7 years ago she wants us to be here. So if by any chance the herf could be the 22 I will be there, If not its ok, I will definetly be there for the next one. anyway, I will keep the directions for the next occasion .


Enjoy your reunion, we will get together again!


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

Hey Rick what supplies do ya need me to bring on the 29th........don't say cigars cos I planned on smokin yours


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

SDmate said:


> Hey Rick what supplies do ya need me to bring on the 29th........don't say cigars cos I planned on smokin yours


:tpd: 
We should hook up this weekend and do some plannin'.

A "roll call" of planned attendees would be helpful. (Don't want food for 30 and 6 show up or vice versa). As far as I know, we have galaga, SDmate, pnoon, MoTheMan and GOAT LOCKER as definite attendees.
So, all you monkeys, let us know if you are planning on coming to the SD Herf on the 29th. PPP, are you out there? (PPP=Pokers Patio Posse)

:z


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Yup! Still in! Won't be showing up till about 4pm though.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

pnoon said:


> So, all you monkeys, let us know if you are planning on coming to the SD Herf on the 29th.
> PPP, are you out there? (PPP=Pokers Patio Posse)
> 
> :z


Bump.


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

Sorry fellas im gonna be in Vegas that weekend, but you SD guys better be there for the Las Vegas herf November 11!


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

San Diego weekend weather ....4 local tv channels 4 different forcasts 
forcasts range from rain showers :c to bright sunshine & cloudless skies  
here's hopin channel 5 is wrong & channel 8 is right cos I haven't seen the sun in a week & this drizzly a$$ chit they call rain sucks
so my question is is ya garage got enough room for us & will pat let us smoke in there? or are we gonna tough it out in the back yard like real men if it rains


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

SDmate said:


> San Diego weekend weather ....4 local tv channels 4 different forcasts
> forcasts range from rain showers to bright sunshine & cloudless skies
> here's hopin channel 5 is wrong & channel 8 is right cos I haven't seen the sun in a week & this drizzly a$$ chit they call rain sucks
> so my question is is ya garage got enough room for us & will pat let us smoke in there? or are we gonna tough it out in the back yard like real men if it rains


It never rains in CA -- if it pours, we'll have to put up the sunshade or go into the garage. I can still remember a nice Monte 2 that was smoked under the patio umbrella with the fire going in the fire pit and squall lines coming through. We'll just put more habanero in the chili and we won't need matches.
:al :w
BTW who won the pool last night.....


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

zemekone said:


> Sorry fellas im gonna be in Vegas that weekend, but you SD guys better be there for the Las Vegas herf November 11!


Yeah Seriously, how many of you guys are coming to Vegas? C'mon you know you wanna come hang out with the X Man!

Don't make me bust out the whip.................... :bx

XXX


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

galaga said:


> BTW who won the pool last night.....


hehe me


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Bump.
Who else besides Mo is coming down from LA/Orange county?


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

what time does the pre-herf start


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

SDmate said:


> what time does the pre-herf start


 :r when you get there! I start cooking the chilli around noon, and I'm telling people around 2, but whatever!


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

looks like the weather is going to be OK  
http://www.weather.com/activities/o...from=dayDetails_bottomnav_undeclared&dayNum=1


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

SDmate said:


> looks like the weather is going to be OK
> http://www.weather.com/activities/o...from=dayDetails_bottomnav_undeclared&dayNum=1


Don't forget to bring some cigars. :tg :tg


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

pnoon said:


> Don't forget to bring some cigars. :tg :tg


nah mate I'm smokin yours 
you seem to have a chit load from all the contest you've won


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

pnoon said:


> Don't forget to bring some cigars. :tg :tg


I guess we didn't time our deliveries very well did we.....


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Hey Gabe, get your a$$ down here. :fu

70 degrees and sunny today. Perfect herfin weather !
:w


----------

